# Coat D'Arms Ink Washes



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have decided to switch over to Coat D'Arms paints i'll replace each Citidel colour that i have when they run out.

I need some help with Coat D'Arms Ink Washes, i have heard that Coat D'Arms are the old Citadel range, if this is the case what is the performance of Coat D'Arms Ink Washes compared to Citadel Washes.

Thanks


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I would possibly switch paints but to be honest you're better off sticking with the GW washes, they took me a while to get used to but they are way better than the old inks ever were. 
The pigment in inks tends to be more vivid and they will give you a slightly glossy finish. Inks don't blend into the base colour the way washes do or run into the recesses as easily.
I know it's unusual for GW but the washes really are a better product.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I would possibly switch paints but to be honest you're better off sticking with the GW washes, they took me a while to get used to but they are way better than the old inks ever were.
> The pigment in inks tends to be more vivid and they will give you a slightly glossy finish. Inks don't blend into the base colour the way washes do or run into the recesses as easily.
> I know it's unusual for GW but the washes really are a better product.


Thanks mate. I'll stick to what i know best and continue with the washes.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I second the washes. My only bitch is I wish they sold them by the gallon.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont know i think the original GW inks(cotedarms) were awesome, im not sure i would have painted anything if it were not for black and chestnut ink back in the day.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

The original coat d'arms washes were different to the inks that followed later on. The earliest washes resembled the current washes a lot more (in terms of flow and coverage/being more matt)

Like many already said, the current set of washes are more user friendly then the inks. If you mix inks with some glaze medium and flow improver, you get a very similar flow and coverage to the washes however, but it's quite fiddly to do this everytime. 

What inks can do, is brighten up colors and make them more vivid. Add a drop of red ink in red paint, and you get a very laque-like finish and color alteration. 

If you do want inks, I recommend the vallejo game color inks. They mimic the old GW inks pretty well.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't live without inks. The washes just don't cut it.

I use the inks to get a very deep dark colour at the very deep recesses of the model, the washes are just too 'pale' to do the job for me.

The inks are also better on bases IMO because they cover easier on sand and again give a deeper colour.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I still have some of the old inks, but I much prefer the new washes as I personally think there easier to use.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the GW washes are a lot more dependable for shading, and you can use them right out of the pot.

The inks are a little trickier to get to grips with, but they do some things better - I wouldn't want to go without chestnut ink in my painting box.


----------

